# Louisiana Limits Fill the Freezer Part 4



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

We had to dodge showers but managed some nice trout at the Sabine jetties today.

Captain Marty will take you CATCHING not fishing!!


----------



## Trouthappy

You start four threads on your fishing prowess, showing fish slaughter pictures that exceed Texas limits, filmed at a Texas boat ramp. I'm beginning to think you're one brick shy of a load.


----------



## 18 Hewes

Isnâ€™t Capt. Marty the guide on Sabine Lake that was stopped by the Sheriff water patrol boat and held for the Game Wardens with customers on board?


----------



## old 37

Trouthappy said:


> You start four threads on your fishing prowess, showing fish slaughter pictures that exceed Texas limits, filmed at a Texas boat ramp. I'm beginning to think you're one brick shy of a load.


 Why are you complaining, it doesn't affect you or your Texas waters.


----------



## Momma's Worry

older 37 said:


> Why are you complaining, it doesn't affect you or your Texas waters.


the want-a-be wardens don't like it and must be obeyed


----------



## Trouthappy

older 37 said:


> Why are you complaining, it doesn't affect you or your Texas waters.


Psst: I've fished Sabine since 1967. Long before Capt. Marty ever heard of the place, or we heard of him. My junior high school building is easily visible on the horizon where Marty launches his boat.


----------



## will-billy

I'm not digging the theme by a specific poster here

the guy is trying to make a living, how would you like if he was jacking with your world?

law enforcement is capable and if they aren't you've done your damage

theres right and wrong, liberals live in the world of technicalities


----------



## Captain Marty

Trouthappy said:


> You start four threads on your fishing prowess, showing fish slaughter pictures that exceed Texas limits, filmed at a Texas boat ramp. I'm beginning to think you're one brick shy of a load.


As usual, Trouthappy you are letting you alligator mouth overload your hummingbird a**!!
Youâ€™re NOT smarter than a fifth grader if you donâ€™t understand the law. The law reads:
https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...ng-regulations

It is unlawful to import a wildlife or aquatic resource into this state or possess a resource taken outside this state unless:

the person possesses a valid hunting, fishing, or other applicable license, endorsement, tag, permit, or document for the state or country in which the resource was legally taken; and

a person produces, upon request of a game warden, a valid driverâ€™s license or personal identification certificate.

This statement is a little confusing, but it is legal to possess fish in Texas taken from outside the state.


----------



## GWoody

I don't see that Capt, Marty has violated any laws, many of the comments by some of the posters on this thread are just bashing and uneducated allegations of "possible" wrong doing based on what appears to be little more than their personal opinions.

The TX / LA fishing regulations for the shared waters of Sabine are defined, see link below.

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/fishing/inshore-fishing/sabine-lake-fishing-regulations/

Each angler has the personal choice to retain fish or not under the legal guidelines set for the shared TX / LA waters on Sabine. Capt. Marty isn't keeping those fish, his clients keep them, I'm sure he wouldn't care a bit if his customer wanted to practice catch and release but he isn't violating any game laws in his catch or where he cleans them.

FYI from TPWD - creel surveys noted an overwhelming number of Texas anglers who launch on the Louisiana side of Sabine Lake and partake of the Louisiana 15-fish trout limit. TPWD also said surveys indicate most of those anglers take fewer than five trout daily, regardless of the liberal limits.

I have my LA out of state license and launch on the LA side to have options on what I want to keep, which is typically only 2-3 fish for the frying pan but if I wanted to keep an LA limit of trout I would if I wanted to eat them, that's my choice, what someone else would do or prefer other people do that isn't covered by or in violation of the game laws doesn't mean squat.

Nothing is perfect but the TPWD does a pretty darn good job of monitoring and changing fish and game laws to protect and increase the abundance of wild life for hunters, anglers and nature enthusiasts. If you folks that think Capt. Marty is doing wrong because he can put his clients on fish and they keep them then lobby to get the laws changed.

I would fish with Capt. Marty any day and hope to this fall for the flounder run.

Everyone should just take a deep breath here, relax, go fishing (take a kid fishing!) keep legal fish you catch if you want and have a fish fry or let them go for another angler to enjoy in the future, we all have the same legal rights, it's called America!


----------



## old 37

Trouthappy said:


> Psst: I've fished Sabine since 1967. Long before Capt. Marty ever heard of the place, or we heard of him. My junior high school building is easily visible on the horizon where Marty launches his boat.


So, you fished in Sabine , so have I with Capt Marty and we caught a lot of fish.


----------



## rancher

I have fished with Capt. Marty numerous times and we always caught limits or near limits. Capt. Marty runs a first class operation and is a wealth of information. You will catch fish with Capt. Marty. I will be booking him soon again before for some jetty action.


----------



## fishinganimal

The only tricky part of the regs is while on the Texas side of the lake and channel while fishing per Texas regs you can only retain Texas size limits. Correct? So if you launch in LA with LA license fish the Texas side first if you plan to then work the LA side last.


----------



## impulse

Regardless of the reg's, there are folks who don't think that keeping a freezer full of fish each and every time you hit the water is a good way to perpetuate the sport into the future. 

And I think that they have history on their side. Many of us can recall a time when we didn't have to hire a guide, or even own a boat to string up limits all over Texas and LA. Maybe we shouldn't have strung up those limits, even though we were perfectly legal.

That said, our right to voice such opinions is matched by the other side's right to disagree.


----------



## GWoody

impulse said:


> Regardless of the reg's, there are folks who don't think that keeping a freezer full of fish each and every time you hit the water is a good way to perpetuate the sport into the future.
> 
> And I think that they have history on their side. Many of us can recall a time when we didn't have to hire a guide, or even own a boat to string up limits all over Texas and LA. Maybe we shouldn't have strung up those limits, even though we were perfectly legal.
> 
> That said, our right to voice such opinions is matched by the other side's right to disagree.


That makes a good point and distinction, Impulse, on keeping limits every time 
Stewardship and conservation should always be an important part of the consideration, and for us growing up while hunting and fishing were very much sports and enjoyed we were taught to only harvest what we would eat within legal limits, not all we could, no killing for pleasure or only sport, if it wasn't going to be eaten, it wasn't harvested.


----------



## old 37

One of the problems is that people want to catch fish for the hundreds of dollars they spend for a day on the water. They aren't making the guide a living for a boat ride.


----------



## POC Fisherman

*Trouthappy BANNED*



Trouthappy said:


> You start four threads on your fishing prowess, showing fish slaughter pictures that exceed Texas limits, filmed at a Texas boat ramp. I'm beginning to think you're one brick shy of a load.


Looks like they finally BANNED Trouthappy for Guide Bashing.


----------



## Its Catchy

POC Fisherman said:


> Looks like they finally BANNED Trouthappy for Guide Bashing.


I don't think Trouthappy was happy with anyone actually eating a fish, shrimp crab or oyster.


----------



## Captain Marty

Trouthappy said:


> Psst: I've fished Sabine since 1967. Long before Capt. Marty ever heard of the place, or we heard of him. My junior high school building is easily visible on the horizon where Marty launches his boat.


Yes, I remember you, you were the janitor at the JHS.


----------



## 18 Hewes

Captain Marty said:


> Yes, I remember you, you were the janitor at the JHS.


NOW who is bashing someone?
After a person is banned you want to bash them.


----------

